# New Ultegra vs used Dura Ace



## nbd1980 (Sep 17, 2012)

I know without specifics it may be a little hard to answer but in general would it be better to buy a current model year Ultegra or a 2-3 year old Dura Ace. I had been keeping my eye out for a deal on a used DA, and just out of curiosity peeked at a new Ultegra and even the used DA was significantly more than new Ultegra. I know every year each group gets slightly lighter and more high quality than the previous year, so I was wondering if by the time I buy a 3 y/o DA group if it is pretty much equivalent to a new Ultegra? in terms of a.)quality and b.)weight or if the used DA would still have significant weight savings.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

personally, I'd want new over used. and I'd put budget and aesthetics over weight.

I intentionally chose Ultegra over a DA group because I considered the DA crank that was available at the time to be fugly.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

functionally they'll be the same. aside from the fact that groupset differences at the upper ranges are already slight, new ultegra groups probably incorporate a lot of the design from the previous generation of DA.

going new gives you peace of mind and warranty support. this may or may not be worth the premium.


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

Just to be clear, we're considering the Ultegra 6800 (11sp) vs. the Dura Ace 7900 here right? If yes, then my vote goes to the Ultegra. While the 7900 was king of the Shimano hill a few years back, it has a new successor in the 9000 series. Shimano put in a lot of effort and features in the 9000 and you'll hardly see anything negative about it. 

Now the 6800 gets its DNA from the 9000. Being half the price of the Dura Ace while having the same features with only ~200-300 gram weight penalty kinda makes it a no-brainer


----------



## nbd1980 (Sep 17, 2012)

I think we're talking a new 6700 vs a 2-3 y/o 7900. To the best of my knowledge my bike will not accommodate the 11 speed. If it could I would be all about the new 6800. I'm riding a 2012 Giant TCR Composite 1.
.....and before anyone asks why I would be buying an Ultegra group when I have a practically new Ultegra mix on my bike, it's so I can move the mix to my old bike to replace the 10 y/o Tiagra mix.


----------



## Carbon_NiHM (Sep 4, 2011)

I ride the same bike as you OP I'm yet to complain about the 6700 groups mix in that bike setup. Although if money isn't the issue, the used dura ace 9000 will satisfy your craving of a brand. If you look at reviews or comparisons between the 6700/6800 is minimal aside from the major 11 speed changes. If it were up to me, you can beat the reliability of a 6700 ultegra for such a bargain price!


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

nbd1980 said:


> I think we're talking a new 6700 vs a 2-3 y/o 7900. To the best of my knowledge my bike will not accommodate the 11 speed. If it could I would be all about the new 6800. I'm riding a 2012 Giant TCR Composite 1.
> .....and before anyone asks why I would be buying an Ultegra group when I have a practically new Ultegra mix on my bike, it's so I can move the mix to my old bike to replace the 10 y/o Tiagra mix.


Your bike will accomodate the recently announced 6800 series Ultegra.

The only change required will be a new freehub body to fit the slightly wider rear cassette.


----------



## nbd1980 (Sep 17, 2012)

Carbon_NiHM said:


> I ride the same bike as you OP I'm yet to complain about the 6700 groups mix in that bike setup. Although if money isn't the issue, the used dura ace 9000 will satisfy your craving of a brand. If you look at reviews or comparisons between the 6700/6800 is minimal aside from the major 11 speed changes. If it were up to me, you can beat the reliability of a 6700 ultegra for such a bargain price!


I love the bike. Like I said the main point would be to replace the group on my older bike, but it just seems to make more sense to do that by improving my good bike rather than my crap bike.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

ewitz said:


> The only change required will be a new freehub body to fit the slightly wider rear cassette.


I'm pretty sure that's not necessarily true. Here's a thread on the topic: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/shimano/shimano-wheels-10-11-speed-286057.html

OP, 6700 and 7900 came out at around the same time and have both been on the market for a few years so your theory of "I know every year each group gets slightly lighter and more high quality than the previous year" does not apply.
Groups don't necessarily get better every year either. Lots of people like DA7800 more than 7900 for example.
The only difference between 7900 and 6700, functionality wise, that I'm aware of is 7900 does not have trim and 6700 does. 

Personally, I'd never buy a used group set if I could help it. Worn out chains and cassettes would be no problem because those come and go anyway but if a shifter was worn out or failed not under warranty (not that it's likely but you never know) that's significant money.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

It also depends on what other equipment you have. I have bikes and many wheels that are all ten-speed, and my junior's bikes are ten-speed; having all-equipment compatibility can be very helpful.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm riding (and have built up two more bikes the same for friends) used Dura-ace 7800 groups (not hubs or cassettes). We went for these over buying new 105 5600 groups or going for new complete bikes with Ultegra 6700 for about the same total price.

Now with 6700 and 7900, they are 2309 & 2052 grams respectively, which is a decent difference. There is relatively wide coverage about the poorer shifting of Shimano's first attempt at under bar cable routing. For this reason I've never been a huge fan of 6700 or 7900 on paper. I have read that the front derailleur uses a different Dura-ace specific pull ratio and the brakes too. I haven't ridden 7900 or 6700, beyond the odd 60 second demo.

There is 'used' Dura-ace with 30,000 miles on it and also 'used' dura-ace for sale with 1,500 miles on it. Which would your used 7900 set fall under? If a set of 1,500 mile old Dura-ace 7900 was offered for less than the the best internet price of Ultegra 6700, then I would have that for sure. If it's done 10,000+ miles and is the same cost at 6700, then new wins for me.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

I wouldn't buy used Shimano (or SRAM) primarily because the shifters can't be rebuilt. Can a Shimano rear derailleur be rebuilt?

Campagnolo is the only component brand I would buy pre-owned because of the capability to rebuild the shifters and derailleurs.

I'm not putting down Shimano. I own Dura Ace 9000 and love it.

I just think Campy is the smarter purchase if buying used.


----------

